# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی و بررسی کامل رشته دامپزشکی

## Konkourist

در این فایل ، رشته دامپزشکی به طور کامل و واضح بررسی شده . امیدوارم مفید باشه 

سوالی داشتین ، همینجا بپرسین !

دانلود فایل PDF

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

من سال پیش دراومدم نرفتم...اصلا وضع کارش خوب نیست ...وقتی زیر نظر وزارت بهداشت نباشه همینه!

----------


## ALI66

خیلی هم اضاعش خوبه

شما با گرفتن مدرک دکتری دامپزشکی 
می تونید 

دام بزرگ
دام کوچک
پرورش ماهی
زنبور داری

و....

حتی کار اداری داشته یاشی

----------


## Konkourist

> من سال پیش دراومدم نرفتم...اصلا وضع کارش خوب نیست ...وقتی زیر نظر وزارت بهداشت نباشه همینه!


بله ، متاسفانه وضعیت دامپزشکی توی ایران جالب نیست

----------


## V_buqs

> من سال پیش دراومدم نرفتم...اصلا وضع کارش خوب نیست ...وقتی زیر نظر وزارت بهداشت نباشه همینه!


اونور آب وضعش چی ؟ خبر دارید؟ من کارام درست شده میخام برم یه مدت دیگه (دور و بر آلمان) در جریانید اونور چطوره؟

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

> اونور آب وضعش چی ؟ خبر دارید؟ من کارام درست شده میخام برم یه مدت دیگه (دور و بر آلمان) در جریانید اونور چطوره؟


اونجا گه حله...دامپزشکو می زارن بالا سرشون...همه مردم سگو و گربه pet دارن...مثل ایران که نیست حیوون ازاری می کنن و سگ تو خیابون ببینن بگیرن بگن نجسهو فلانو...

----------


## mohammadreza13

> اونجا گه حله...دامپزشکو می زارن بالا سرشون...همه مردم سگو و گربه pet دارن...مثل ایران که نیست حیوون ازاری می کنن و سگ تو خیابون ببینن بگیرن بگن نجسهو فلانو...


تو تهران باشی از این فرهنگ زدگیشون همه سگ دارن از اروپا هم بیشتر دارن :/
ما از غرب فقط مد و لباس و فرهنگشونو با درصد بیشتر کپی میکنیم، خبر از کار و حقوق و امکانات که نیست زیر صفر

تهران درامدش خوبه و شهر بزرگ وگرنه شهرستان خودشون ندارن بخورن چطور سگ نگه دارن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Konkourist

> تو تهران باشی از این فرهنگ زدگیشون همه سگ دارن از اروپا هم بیشتر دارن :/
> ما از غرب فقط مد و لباس و فرهنگشونو با درصد بیشتر کپی میکنیم، خبر از کار و حقوق و امکانات که نیست زیر صفر
> 
> تهران درامدش خوبه و شهر بزرگ وگرنه شهرستان خودشون ندارن بخورن چطور سگ نگه دارن


حرف هاتون کاملا درسته 

البته توی شهر های کوچیک هم به علت رواج داشتن دام پروری و نگه داری طیور ، دامپزشک ها بازار کار دارن

----------

